# ماحتاج كم سؤال بخصوص الاوح الشمسية



## PRInCEI (18 يوليو 2014)

*السلام عليكم 

اخوان محتاج كم سؤال بخصوص الواح الطاقة الشمسية 
اني في منطقة عليها حصار من قبل الجيش واحتاج مساعدة بسرعة اذا ممكن 

اني عندي النهار طويل جداً تقريباً 14 ساعة و درجة الحرارة علية جداً مايغارب 48 مئوية 

السؤال الاول - احتاج الى 8 امبير من الطاق لتجهيز المنزل

السؤال الثاني - هل يمكن استخدام الطاقة الشمسية فقط بالنهار لأن في اليل لا احتاجها 

السؤال الثالث - كم لوح يكفي او متر من الاواح يكفي لتجهيزي بـــ 8 امبير 

السؤال الرابع - ماهو احسن نوع من الاوح الطاقة الشمسية وهل توجد انواع *


----------



## محمد.المصري (19 يوليو 2014)

PRInCEI قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> 
> اخوان محتاج كم سؤال بخصوص الواح الطاقة الشمسية
> اني في منطقة عليها حصار من قبل الجيش واحتاج مساعدة بسرعة اذا ممكن
> ...



أخي الكريم هذه ليست المعطيات الكافية لإيجاد متطلباتك

انت حسبت 8 امبير 
نحتاج ايضا معرفة الجهد هل هو 110 فولت أم 220 فولت
نحتاج ايضا معرفة متوسط عدد الساعات الاستخدام في اليوم كم ساعة تقريبا مثلا 9 ساعات

فيكون الأستهلاك اليومي للطاقة هو حاصل ضرب 8 *220*9\1000 تساوي تقريبا 16 كيلو وات ساعة


و للدقة يمكنك من فواتير الكهرباء السابقة حساب الاستهلاك الشهري مثلا للكهرباء 400 ك.و.س ثم تقسمة على 30 
لتحصل على الأستهلاك اليومي للطاقة بصورة ادق 400 \30 تساوي تقريبا 14 كيلو وات ساعة

فما هو الإستهلاك اليومي للطاقة عندك لتحديد عدد البطاريات و عدد الألواح الشمسية

و نحتاج أيضا لمعرفته اقصى امبير ممكن تستخدمة لتحديد نوع الأنفرتر الخاص بك


----------



## محمد.المصري (19 يوليو 2014)

كنت أخي قد رديت عليك في رسائل الزوار

بالرد


> و عليكم السلام
> أخي PRInCEI احسن طريقة و أرخص طريقة في التكلفة هي المولدات بالوقود
> 
> يمكنك استخدام الطاقة البديلة مثل الطاقة الشمسية و سوف تحتاج الواح الطاقة الشمسية و بطاريات و منظم جهد و كونفرتر وتكون نسب التكلفة 65% تكلفة البطاريات و الكونفرتر و 35% تكلفة الواح الطاقة الشمسية و منظم الجهد
> و تقريبا كسعر تقريبي تكلفة الكيلو وات ساعة _اليومي_ الف دولار امريكي



فالمولدات في حالتك هذه اسرع وافضل في التنقل عن الالواح الشمسية

و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## PRInCEI (19 يوليو 2014)

محمد.المصري قال:


> أخي الكريم هذه ليست المعطيات الكافية لإيجاد متطلباتك
> *شكراً اخي على الرد*
> انت حسبت 8 امبير
> نحتاج ايضا معرفة الجهد هل هو 110 فولت أم 220 فولت
> ...



*ماهو احسن نوع من الوح الطاقة الشمسية وهل توجد انواع*


----------



## محمد.المصري (19 يوليو 2014)

محمد.المصري قال:


> أخي الكريم هذه ليست المعطيات الكافية لإيجاد متطلباتك
> *شكراً اخي على الرد*
> انت حسبت 8 امبير
> نحتاج ايضا معرفة الجهد هل هو 110 فولت أم 220 فولت
> ...



اللآن نستطيع حساب بعض القيم الهامة في استخدام الطاقة البديلة

 الأستهلاك اليومي للطاقة
هو حاصل ضرب 8 *220*9\1000 تساوي تقريبا 16 كيلو وات ساعة

تحتاج 
1- انفرتر 12 فولت تردد 50 هرتز أو 60 هرتز حسب ترددك في بلدك
قيمته هي اقصى تيار * 220 = 10*220 = 2200 واط أي تقريبا 2500 واط 
إذا كنت تستخدم مواتير "مراوح ...طلمبات ...غسالة اتومتك........" يفضل أن تختاره موجة جيبية. سيكون ثمنه أغلى و لكن حتى لا تتلف الأجهزة
تقريبا ثمنه تقريبا من 200 الى 400 دولار حسب النوع ويفضل أختار كونفرتر ذات كفائة عليا

2 - منظم جهد البطاريات 12 فولت 200 أمبير للحصول على اعلى كفائة MPPT تقريبا ممكن تجعلهم مثلا 5 كل واحد 40 أمبير تقريبا الثمن الواحد 100 دولار



3-ألواح شمسية
لا يختلف نوع شركتها و لكن تختلف مادتها في الصناعة و لكنك عندما تسأل احسب ثمن الواط بقسمة الثمن على قيمة خرج اللوحة بالواط
مثلا اذا كانت اللوحة 250 واط بثمن 130 دولار فإن سعر الواط نصف دولار .....
و بالنسبة للأنوع تعبر فقط عن مساحة اللوحة فالألواح التي من النوع أحادي التبلور "مونو كرستال" يعتبر أعلى كفائة تصل 15% أما النوع عديد التبلور تصل كفائتة الى 7% اي تقريبا النصف توفير في المساحة على سطح المنزل

فتقريبا تحتاج متوسط قدرة الالواح 2000 واط يعني لو اشتريت عندك لوحة مثل المذكورة 250 واط فأنت تحتاج الى 8 الواح منها 
بقيمة تقريبا 1000 دولار
ملحوظة اليوم الشمسي عندما يكون 14 ساعة قد تحتاج قيمة أقل من ذلك قد تصل الى 1500 ولكن لابد من الزيادة للإحتياط

4- بطاريات
لابد من استخدام بطاريات لحفظ الطاقة ليلا ....أما عن استخدامها نهارا فأنت تحتاج أيضا بطاريات فقط لتنظيم الجهد. ولكن تستخدم عدد أقل . و تقريبا يفضل ألا تقل عن الربع للطاقة المستخدمة اليومية

فإذا كنت تستخدمها نهارا فقط فأن تحتاج بطاريات من النوع Deep charging والجهد 12 فولت و سعتها 400 امبير ساعة و نفس الكلام مثل الألواح لو عندك بطاريات 50 امبير ساعة فانت تحتاج الى 8 بطاريات أو لوعندك بطاريات 200 امبير ساعة فأنت تحتاج الى بطاريتان
صلاحية هذه البطاريات من 5 الى عشر سنين و تقريبا ثمنها 800 دولار



و لكن لتركيب الألواح الشمسية تحتاج الى متخصص يحسب لك المكان المناسب لوضعها و كذالك يضبط لك زاوية الميل المناسبة


و أخيرا هذه البيانات تقريبية و سعرها قد يختلف من بلد الى بلد ....... فهي مقدمة لكي تفهم الأمور فقط 


و بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## PRInCEI (20 يوليو 2014)

الله يبارك بيك على الرد الجميل .. شكراً تم توضيح كل شيء بفضل الله ثم فضلك


----------



## ِAnas1982 (14 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم 
عندي بعض الاستفسارات عن الطاقه الشمسيه


----------

